# Looking for level 3 certified coach in Kansas City area



## TargetShooter2 (Dec 10, 2010)

*give B & B Archery a call 
816-763-2699
if anyone knows a level 3 certified coach in Kansas City 
they should know or be able to help you out 

http://www.independencebowhunters.org/
http://www.eteamz.com/MOArcheryAssoc/
http://www.mobowhunters.org/

Thanks for taking the time for the youth 
and good luck gettin back into shootin yourself .
TS2*


----------



## MonsterMan17 (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks, I'll give them a call. I think they are only about ten minutes from my girlfriends house.


----------

